# Angry Birds Rio screen problem



## kaelxy (Feb 28, 2010)

I just installed Angry Birds Rio and tried to play it but it always appears like this:










Does anybody know any solution so I can play Angry Birds Rio in full screen?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you using the Google Chrome browser or the new offline desktop version? If Chrome, hit Ctrl-0 (zero) to reset the zoom level to default.

What's your screen resolution? Have you tried increasing it?


----------



## kaelxy (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm using the offline desktop version. My resolution is maximum: 1280x800.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've only got the free browser version where it's F11 to toggle fullscreen mode. For the desktop version, try Alt-Return for fullscreen, then you should be able to see the options button to try and fix your problem.

Did the game come with an instructions manual, and does it tell you what the keyboard shortcuts are?


----------

